# Jade



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... "round the bend" must mean something like taking the road to the funny farm?  I think I understand that one, there's hope for me!

I just love that Jade of yours, she's special no doubt about it. Whisper in her ear for me that she has a fan way over here on the other side of the pond 

Happy Birthday Jade, your mum loves you so much, what a great dog you are :heartbeat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go Jade *** Happy Birthday ***


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jade!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy B-day Jade! How about a b-day pic?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jade, Tracey I added a few pics to this thread, lol
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=48165


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Jade!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy 10th Birthday Jade!!! Hope you have a wonderful day arty:arty:arty:

p.s. my favorite number is 10


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG Jade!!! 
Have a very Happy 10th Birthday


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A VERY happy birthday to a Grand Old Dame! 10 years is wonderful!


----------

